# Kigali: The Vast Mountain City



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Capital Of Rwanda*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kigali Skyline*











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7398/10958554044_e3d1a506be_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Genocide Memorial






























flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/149/342498458_f2b1573c23_o.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Round About Garden*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1233/1196871224_b013c58a99_b.jpg

* Routes Agreables*



















flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Overlooking the Suburbs in The evening*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2047335094_8f0faa1de6_b.jpg





*Rond Point*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1434/1335481791_eac263cfa0_o.jpg



*Fountain-this one is just down the street from the Union Trade Centre*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1318/1128658974_3c6b9ab1b2_o.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Hotel Mille Colline-If you have watched the movie ''Hotel Rwanda'' then you know what happened here during the Genocide.*










*Street Junction*










*Kigali Serena*










*Street Newly Built Roundabout
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Place De La Constitution​








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/104/266367585_06939edc39_b.jpg



*Ibis Restaurant
*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/120/266364742_951014eaf7_b.jpg



*RRA complex, Kimihurura*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3148239.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Suburbia​








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2340/2182967087_80fea131b6_b.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1159119.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Post Office And Homes










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2319956407_35eff3d334_o.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3035/2331215568_c7bde3087a_b.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

7
Land Of A Thousand Hills










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2291/2351554347_494f3fbd37_b.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2366290224_7827a10d7e_o.jpg











http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2019/2414174939_977740b29a_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

@ Kigali Serena.










*amazi ya Huye means huye mineral water in Kinyarwanda *








flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Green Walk Around Kigali










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2416/2460653738_520305c91e_b.jpg










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3289/2500864776_8cd6849d87_b.jpg












http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2299/2528377660_7248a0aafb_b.jpg












http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2526409303_10d25cb549_b.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

La Cite'










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2340/2534004861_df3c8064b4_b.jpg












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/2569009042_0b73d71212_b.jpg











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3005/2590828884_854d646126_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Socializing Spots*



















photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Outskirts Of The City










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2117/2533956392_9a7ae5da5c_b.jpg














http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3128/2652711927_b322a84421_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Recent Aerials By Newpaper online



























newtimes.com.rw


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Downtown Stadium and Hotel Rwanda 










https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4146/4845680221_f49bb274bb_b.jpg











https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7548/16195220696_0d8cc34e12_b.jpg
​


----------

